# Gordon Setter Stud dog



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

There's a guy on another forum that's looking for anyone with a male Gordon Setter that's not cut. His email address is [email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Try getting ahold of Trev Albright in Minot I think he has a male or at least knows who does -- his numbers in the book or you can PM me and I'll give you his contact info.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks, 
I know Trev. The last time I spoke with him he had 2 females.
I have one of his pups. Nice dog!


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

have him try luther kennels by casselton


----------

